# [РЕШЕНО] wireless adapter atheros ar9485

## umka69

Нет беспроводного соединения... Подскажите юному падавану в чем проблема.

Собрал ядро (3.7.10-gentoo), покурил мануалы и хендбук, установил wpa_supplicant (с поддержкой qt), прописал конфиги - надеялся получить wifi... а получил шиш... как справиться? 

PS: wlp3s0 - имя беспроводного интерфейса

atheros ar9485 беспроводной девайс под дровами ath9k

ioctl[***]: Invalid argument - по всей видимости причина/следствие всех бед. Не верный драйвер?   :Confused: 

```
Den ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp4s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dmadwifi"

```

```
Den ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="#######"

        psk="#######"

        priority=5

}

```

```
Den ~ # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument 
```

```
Den ~ # ifconfig

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.3  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::ca60:ff:fe2b:c55c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:60:00:2b:c5:5c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 178912  bytes 234682391 (223.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 13  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 123308  bytes 11264095 (10.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 11  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 64333770  bytes 4825002530 (4.4 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 64333770  bytes 4825002530 (4.4 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 164  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b7:0d:41:63:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Last edited by umka69 on Tue Apr 16, 2013 9:00 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## umka69

В общем появилась мысль о неправильной сборке ядра и отсутствии поддержки wpa_supplicant моего девайса. И так:

1. ядро вроде в порядке, все по рукокниге:

```
Den ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATH9K

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set
```

2. установил wirwless-tools. прописал конфиги. проверяем...

```
Den ~ # iwconfig

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

Сижу курю бамбук... Есть идеи?

----------

## umka69

продолжаю искать.

пересобрал ядро, подключив необходимые драйвера как модули:

```
Den ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                 146160  0 

ath9k_common            1881  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              392440  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    15479  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
```

не помогло:

```
Den ~ # iwconfig

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

кто-нибудь знает почему? 

возможно ли что есть лишние (которые помешают) либо такие которых не хватает?

----------

## umka69

По всей видимости драйвер ath9k таки подходит карточке ar9485 и она успешно распознана  при вышеуказанных конфигах ядра ибо:

```
Den ~ # lspci -k

...

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device 6628

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

...
```

но все же...

```
Den ~ # ifconfig -a | grep -A 5 wlp3s0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b7:0d:41:63:b1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
Den ~ # iwconfig

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

господа! прав ли я? есть мысли по этому поводу?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Попробуй выгрузить/вгрузить модуль для карточки, предварительно очистив dmesg(dmesg -c). Выхлоп dmesg после загрузки модуля - сюда. Возможно отсутствует необходимая firmware

----------

## umka69

заработало!!!   :Very Happy:   всем спасибо)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-956876.html -- решение здесь

если кратко в чем была проблема:

1. найти подходящий драйвер для wpa_supplicant и не забыть включить их в ядро

2. добавлять сети лучше все-таки через gui...

----------

